
The Chemical History of a Candle - beefman
http://www.engineerguy.com/faraday/
======
Laforet
While we are at it, the Engineering Guy has a really good youtube channel. His
videos are not very frequent most of them does a great job explaining how
mundane objects are designed and manufactured. I thought I was familiar with
some of his subjects but I always end up learning something new after
watching.

Personal favourites:

Aluminium cans:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUhisi2FBuw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUhisi2FBuw)

Wind-up music box:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COty6_oDEkk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COty6_oDEkk)

Nerf guns:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCxco6227xo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCxco6227xo)

~~~
sohkamyung
My personal favourite is his analysis of Albert Michelson’s harmonic analyzer
[1], a 19-th century mechanical Fourier Analysis machine.

\- [1]
[http://www.engineerguy.com/fourier/](http://www.engineerguy.com/fourier/)

~~~
raverbashing
I watched this series, seemed boring at first but really it is crazy what this
machine does (with 19th century tech)

Definitely recommend this series (and the other videos)

------
peter303
I read a fascinating new biography of Faraday recently. I didnt know he did a
lot in chemistry also, like these lectures.

We are approaching the 200th anniversary of his invention of the continuous
electric motor in 1821. We have a specific origin-story in his notebooks as
how he presented it as a novelty to nephew.

------
hurbledr
Gotta take a sec to recommend his book Why Engineers Need to Grow a Long Tail.
It's an unusual and inspiring book.

